# Cottony coat = thyroid issue?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe that's what's known as "spay coat" and it doesn't necessarily mean a thyroid problem.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks! It's only come up in the last month which is why I immediately thought of a thyroid problem, but she shows no other indications of a medical disorder so I wasn't really sure that was it. I hope it's not permanent... I don't really care for it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My Finny has a spay/neuter cotton coat, and it is so hard to keep nice compared to the other dogs. His thyroid checks fine.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Her coat looked great to me. Jasper is tufting his coat right now (is that what you are talking about?). Loose tufts of hair that come out. I didn't notice anything about her coat that looked worrisome, I thought she looked gorgeous.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> Thanks! It's only come up in the last month which is why I immediately thought of a thyroid problem, but she shows no other indications of a medical disorder so I wasn't really sure that was it. I hope it's not permanent... I don't really care for it.


In my personal experience, it very slowly gets more and more extensive over time. I don't know of any way to slow it down or improve it, unfortunately. The good news is that it's an isolated thing, so if she has no other signs of thyroid issues, there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Her coat looked great to me. Jasper is tufting his coat right now (is that what you are talking about?). Loose tufts of hair that come out. I didn't notice anything about her coat that looked worrisome, I thought she looked gorgeous.


Aw, thanks!  No it's not tufting, it's just like a thin layer of downy fur over certain areas of her body. It's not noticeable from far away, but you can definitely feel the difference in texture between that fur and the rest of the fur on her body.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Definitely sounds like spay/neuter coat. Sage has it pretty bad and Piper has a little starting. I find that using the furminator in those areas really, really helps (pulls out that undercoat). I've also successfully used a lava stone and a stripping comb in the past. I find that I only need to work on it occassionally to keep it at bay.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

IowaGold said:


> Definitely sounds like spay/neuter coat. Sage has it pretty bad and Piper has a little starting. I find that using the furminator in those areas really, really helps (pulls out that undercoat). I've also successfully used a lava stone and a stripping comb in the past. I find that I only need to work on it occassionally to keep it at bay.


I have an undercoat rake that I use but it doesn't really seem to help strip away this cottony stuff. I do have a furminator somewhere... I'll pull it out and attack this stuff with it! I really don't like the cotton look. :no:


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep spay coat and it does increase over time. What to do? I know some people who clip it off using like a 1/2 blade that takes off the cottony stuff but doesn't cut the regular coat. Or what I prefer is to strip it out using either a stipping knife of just pulling out a few strands at a time.

I am lucky that my Selli does not have much of a spay coat, but her 3/4 sister Sailor has a major spay coat, I wonder what the difference is?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> I have an undercoat rake that I use but it doesn't really seem to help strip away this cottony stuff. I do have a furminator somewhere... I'll pull it out and attack this stuff with it! I really don't like the cotton look. :no:


Be careful with the furminator! I actually like a stripping knife better since it is used differently and has less chance of causing irritation.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you describing the sortof dense thickish fur on the back/sides of the hind legs?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> Are you describing the sortof dense thickish fur on the back/sides of the hind legs?


No, her fluffy butt is fine.  She just has a thin layer of cotton along her thighs and shoulders. It's no where else on her body at this point (fortunately!)


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Could someone post some pictures of what you mean by this? My previous Golden never had that so I really don't know what it is. thanks.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd help you out with a pic but all I have is a regular phone camera and the shot I attempted would not have helped you at all.

It's literally like cotton that overlays her normal coat. Judging by the pic of your dog he (she? sorry!) does not have that problem at all!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Glad its not thyrid related, Holly has it too...I thought it was something that would go away....it keeps getting worse??? Does it overtake her whole body??


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a picture of my old dog, Gus. He had it on his back legs. It looks almost as if the undercoat is growing through the top coat. It progressed very slowly for a couple of years before he died.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yup, that's it. Fortunately Flora is so light colored that you can't really see it... it's only noticeable close up or when you're petting her.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Duke started getting it at around 4 and it just progressively got worse. I'll find a picture. His was all up his front legs and where Gus' was as well.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I hit submit reply instead of manage attachments! :doh:


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy has it, too. It is only on her thighs and front shoulders, a very fine layer. Desi doesn't have it at all, and she is two years older.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My Tess had a bad case of spay coat, mainly on her back legs. Libby doesn't have any. Weird. I used to take the thinning shears with Tess and just kind of trim it back down. I used to call her my wild hair girl.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Honestly, I didn't mind it on Duke either. I asked my vet about it one time and she said that it was odd for so young, but probably genetic.

I would brush him and it would come out some and really was like the undercoat was on top. So soft, too. He was just my fuzzy guy.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, I might eventually try and trim it off. I don't like the texture and it's like a magnet for debris. I brush Flora about 2-3x a day now (granted, a lot of that is because the moment she goes outside she rolllllls all over the place)!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so glad you started this thread, Cody has this also and I didn't know what it was. I hope it doesn't spread quickly, he's only 2! Here is what it looks like on him:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ Flora has it exactly like that on her hips but it also runs down her thighs as well. At least it's nothing medically serious, I suppose!


----------

